
Tips for using Priority Inbox - duck
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/09/5-tips-for-using-priority-inbox.html
======
ZeroMinx
So how are google deciding which emails are important? That's the only new
thing with this Priority Inbox - you've been able to do this for some time
with filters and multiple inbox (labs feature).

I want to explicitly filter things that are important to me. Even this article
recommends that. Feels like Priority Inbox is just nice packaging/marketing on
the multiple inbox feature + auto-filtering on your friends.

